# plugging in a second upright freezer



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Can I (should I) plug in a second freezer at the same outlet as the first freezer. Or should it be on a different plug? or a different circuit?
Is there a best practice for this? TIA


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check the amperage draw on each freezer. If the combined total of the two doesn't exceed the breaker size that is in your breaker box for that particular plug that the two freezers are pllugged in to you should be okay. Personally, I'd separate them just in case something happened to one of the freezers that if it were to trip the breaker, you'd have power off to both units and lose whatever you had in both freezers. If they're separate at least you'd only lose what was in the freezer that went bad...

.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Technically anything with a motor should have its own circuit. Ninny makes good sense though you're risking two freezers full of stuff having them on the same circuit regardless.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good point Ninny, about putting it on a different circuit just to make sure they don't both fail at the same time due to the circuit.

I did look for information on the second freezer--no amperage listed, the first freezer is too heavy for me to move, so I couldn't look. I have a multi-meter, though I'd have to learn to use it and understand it.

Now I just need to test the circuit to see where another circuit begins. I'm trying to keep them close to the kitchen for convenience sake.

I appreciate your help! Thank you.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Unless you have a clamp meter don't try testing the amperage under load! Besides a rating plate won't give you start up draw or even what it actually uses. Just what it is supposed to use under a set of conditions. One of the biggest energy hogs in your house is a dirty (on the coils or at the vents) frig or freezer.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Amperage on modern units is nowhere near what it used to be. The compressors are smaller, more efficient, and run longer. All of those add up to minimal draw. However, start-up current can still be high, and most refrigerators are kept on separate breakers to avoid nuisance trip problems when something else loads the circuit and the unit kicks on.

A fifteen amp breaker with #14 wire would be a no-go. A 20 amp delayed breaker and #12 might handle it ok, but why take chances?


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Code spec is for one breaker for each freezer. That said, many of us have two plugged into the same outlet without incident or difficulty.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd definitely have them on two different circuits.


----------

